# 1-T and H-drol cycle.



## Mags (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my cycle. Feel free to advise and ask questions.

Cycle:
8 weeks of Hdrol at 100mg ED
4 weeks of 1-T at 4pumps ED

Milk Thistle 525mg ED
Saw Palmetto 320mg ED
Hawthorn Berry 3300mg ED
NAC 600mg ED

Pantothenic Acid 2000mg ED
Vitamin C 2000mg ED
Glucosamine Sulphate 2000mg ED
Cod Liver Oil 2000mg ED

VPX CEX (for the first two weeks only)

I'm on a 4500-5000 cal cleanish diet, 345g of protein ED.

I'll post more details like PCT and Stats later as my time's low in this net cafe.


----------



## Double D (Jan 24, 2009)

I will be very interested to watch. I just got done with my H-drol only cycle. It did very well.


----------



## jwalk127 (Jan 24, 2009)

good luck man


----------



## Mags (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay, here is a little more info regarding the cycle:

PCT will comprise:
Retain2
Trib
Nolva (low dose for four weeks at 20/20/10/10)
VPX CEX 

The support supps. like Milk Thistle etc will also be part of the PCT to rectify the negative effects of the 1-T, H-drol and Nolva on my system.

I'm 6ft and weigh 224lbs. I'm not sure of my bodyfat percentage, but I've always been a hardgainer (well, until I started stuffing myseld with cals). I have a 32inch waist with clear abs and obliques as well as good vascularity in my arms, shoulders, traps and upper back(don't know if that helps).

I've been on the H-drol and 1-T for a week today, so I'll weight myself when I get home. Hopefully there's some gain on my original 224lbs. 

As for reaction to the compounds, my lifts have increased progressively over two weeks. However, I put this increase down to the fact I'd had a break over xmas and was getting back into training and an adequate diet (we all know how we quickly 'fill back up' as such when eating and training again, and how the strength creeps back within a few weeks) and, what I presume to be a placebo effect. Whatever's behind it, it's working and keeping me positive.

Will update soon.


----------



## Mags (Jan 28, 2009)

Firstly, apologies for the spelling and grammar mistakes in the previous post - I had to rush it as my time was nearly out. 

Well, I weighed myself last night after a week of being on 100mg H-drol ED and 4 pumps of 1-T ED. The result was that I was up by 5kg. Now, this is a hefty increase in weight for just a week. However, I don't believe this is down to the above. Before I began training again last week, I'd been training and eating inconsistantly over most of December (the Christmas period messed my routine up slightly). This caused me to drop a few pounds in weight and a few kilos on my lifts. Nothing new. The 1-T and the H-drol (or more probably their placebo effect) possible helped me train to gain the weight back, but I believe it was the reintroduction of a high-cal diet and supplementation (creatine etc) that boosted my weight back up - the majority of it, I imagine being water and fat.


----------



## Hench (Jan 28, 2009)

Just had a look at your pics Mags, very impressive bud.

What training program are you using? And what cals and macs. are you running?


----------



## Mags (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks dude. Those pics must be from about four years ago now. I should really get some more up. 

At present, my workout comprises a five-day split of three movements of four to five sets. The rep ranges extend from 12 or 10 down to six or four. 

This is my current routine:

*Mondays - Back*
Pulldowns x 5
Barbell rows x 5
Neutral grip Dumbell row x 4 (or T-Bar rows)

*Tuesday - Chest*
Dumbell Press x 5
Smith Machine Incline Press x 5
Dumbell Flyes x 5

*Wednesday - Legs*
Leg Extensions x 5
Leg Press x 5
Hack Squats x 5
Standing Hamstring Curls x 5
Lying Hamstring curls x 5 (or Stiff-legged Deads)

*Thursday - Shoulders and Calves*
Dumbell Press
Upright Rows
Bent over bench raises
Seated lateral raises

Hack Squat calf raises x 10 (20 reps down to 8, then strip off weight and go back up to 20)

Will add Friday later - out of time!


----------



## Mags (Feb 3, 2009)

*Friday - Bis and tris.*

Skullcrushers x 4
CG EZ bar presses x 4
Overhead Dumbell Extension x 4

Dumbell Curls x 4
Dumbell Preacher Curls x 4
Hammer Curls x 4

I end each arm session with a few cable pulldown/cable curl supersets, going high reps to failure.

I've now been on 1-T and Hdrol for two weeks exactly, so I shall weigh myself tonight and report back lon that this week. So far, I feel great. I feel more ballooned without looking puffy, my vascularity seems to be improving and my general attitude and wellbeing is great. I feel on a high and, without fishing out the old boot of cliches, I feel indestructible when I hit the gym. My lifts are up, too. They're not skyrocketing, but I never expected them to - slowly but surely (owever, without completely contradicting myself, I have been feeling a little tired this week - I'm not sure if its a side effect, or just the fact my system is recovering from tougher workouts than usual). 
I even get decent pumps from just washing in the shower and when I apply the 1-T lotion. . 

Libido is a bit up and down. One moment I'm horny as a priest, the next minute I'm indifferent and could take it (not like that) or leave it.

As for cals, I'm on around 4500 - 5000 cleanish at the moment. I began upping them last week as I wanted to ensure I was getting enough, and because I was just so bloody hungry. I seem to be polishing of larger portions of food now. As for 'macs', I'm not overly sure what you're talking about. If you care to elaborate, I'll try and answer your question.

Cheers.


----------



## Mags (Feb 12, 2009)

Training's going well, lifts are still increasing. And for the ones that aren't jumping up, the weight I'm currently using is getting easier/more manageable to lift - getting more reps out, too.

A quick round up of weight gain so far:

week 1 - 10 kgs

week 2 - 3 kgs

week 3 - 0 ( I had a heavyu weekend that involved not a great deal of eating and a few beers)

I would've been on for 4 weeks this Tuesday, so will see if any more weight has come.

I feel the novelty has worn off now. I'm still bigger than I was, but I think the lack of weight being put on, may be down to fat being burnt off as I'm looking a lot more defined now. I've got more cuts and vascularity than I've had in a long time.


----------



## Mags (Feb 20, 2009)

It's the end of my fourth week and my weight's up by a kilo. Not masses, but it's still 2.2 lbs which isn't bad. I'm going to up my calories even further next week to see if that will help promote more, or at least consistent, growth. However, I would've been on Hdrol for five weeks next weigh-in, so I imagine its affects may have hit their peak. Having said that, I'll continue with it if the gains keep coming (small or not). As for the 1-T, I've been on that for four weeks (4 pumps a day) and I think I've only got a day or two of that left. Pity, I would've liked to have run that for the whole 8 weeks with (or instead of) the Hdrol. 

It will interesting to see how I get on after the withdrawal of the 1-T and am just running the Hdrol. I definitely feel the 1-T has been effective. It's not as user friendly as I would've liked. It smells of alcohol (white spirit etc) which wasn't a big deal - soon got used to that. It doesn't absorb as well or as quickly as I would've liked, either. However, it didn't 'clog' my skin or cause any major acne as I was concerned it might, and, overall, I feel its benefits have greatly outweighed its drawbacks. In fact, I'd definitely recommend it.

As for training, this week has been tough. I've not changed my sleeping pattern or diet etc, but I've just felt so tired. My drive in the gym has gone from being totally focused and motivated, to mediocre and just wanting to get through the session. Even though I upped the weight this week on most my lifts, this week's training has felt more 'maintenance' than progressive. However, it can't be all bad if I've still managed to gain a couple of pounds, right? 

So, to recap: I'm still gaining, my strength is still creeping up and my physique looks fuller, bigger and leaner. The vascularity in my shoulders, neck, upper chest and back has increased (I've never had this sort of vascularity before). Although I feel gains across the board are occuring more slowly (or to less of an extent) than before, they're still coming. 

I had blood work done yesterday, so am waiting on the results of that. If everything's okay, I'll carry on to the full 8 weeks. If not, or if the gains finally stop, then I'll finish the cycle early and begin PCT.

Next weigh-in is Tuesday night - hopefully I'll be up a few pounds again. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mags (Feb 21, 2009)

Also, my skin's been a lot more oily than usual (and not just the areas on my traps, shoulders and tris where I'm been applying the 1-T). However, it hasn't been a problem. There's been the odd pimple every now and then, but nothing major. Just thought I'd add another effect I'd recognised.


----------



## Mags (Feb 25, 2009)

Went to the Dr today to talk about my blood test results. After being on 100mg Hdrol ED for 5 weeks and 4 pumps of 1-T for 4 weeks (this is currently the sixth week), everything is normal. The only result that came back abnormal was, as I expected, liver values. The doc said this was due to the toxicity of the drug. However, this result was nothing to worry about and the liver's condition would return to normal within two to four weeks after ceasing the Hdrol. Therefore, I shall be finishing my cycle two weeks earlier than I planned. This is because I don't want to push my luck (the results weren't bad, but they still felt they needed to call me in to chat about them rather than text me saying all's good) and I think gains have finally dried up. 

However, this doesn't seem to be the case with my strength. Whereas my growing has stalled, my strength is still climbing. I did chest yesterday and pressed the 155lb dumbells for six reps on my 6th and final set. It was the heaviest I've been with dumbells, but it didn't physically feel it was my limit. I probably could've gone for four reps on heavier, but didn't want to waste energy on what could be a dud ego-massage set as I had incline press afterwards. My point is, I still feel like there's more left in this cycle for strength gains if not growth (although I appreciate the two are intrinsically linked). However, I don't want to fall into the 'just one more week' mentality and end up doing myself harm (e.g. further stressing my liver). I think I'm gonna finish this sixth and final week and just squeeze as much out of it as I can. Shame, but I guess that's the line between drug use and drug abuse (I know a lot of you guys who have been on and off the Dbol, the Deca and the Sus etc for years are probably holding your sides and rolling around at these statements coming from some newbie who's on the 'lightweight' Hdrol, but it's the same principle, right?).

This week, as I mentioned previously, my skin's become increasingly more oily. I find myself covered in a 'film' thicker than usual as such as the day goes on. Spots have started cropping up, too. Before, it was just the odd pimple that didn't really mark the skin. Now, however - although not in abundance - I have the odd red spots with typical yellow heads. Kinda big buggers. I haven't seen these since I was a teenager. They're only on my upper arms, shoulders and back. Luckily, there are only two or three at a time, so no biggie. But, when they do appear, they seem to be angry ones now 

Another thing I've forgotten to mention on this log, is the recovery. It is brilliant. I know I have no real prior experience with anything else, but my recovery rate has probably doubled. Where my chest would ache for two or three days after a session, it is good to go again the day after the next, and the ache is minimal. And this is no lack of training as I'm doing more sets with more weight and still maintaining decent form. Even the recuperation between sets is great. I'll rest from one to three minutes (depending on the training day/type of training) and it's like I've almost started afresh again - feel like I could just keep going. This feeling only adds to my drive and determination (which waivered for a week or two, but is now back in full).

So, this will probably be my final week. So far, so good. Let's see what this last one has in store for me.


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2009)

Firstly, contradicting my previous post, I didn???t stop the cycle after six weeks and continued onto the full eight weeks. This is because, after upping my cals, I was still gaining. Even in these final weeks I???ve managed to gain around seven pounds.  I???ve found with this cycle that the majority of size gains came early on and then levelled out (albeit still progessive), and the strength gains came about in the later weeks. I???m not sure if this was because the Hdrol was peaking, I became more confident at lifting heavier, or, as I suspect, a combination of the two. Looking back, I feel I should???ve probably been trying to lift heavier, earlier. Most of my lifts have increased by 30-50lbs. All in all, though, I???ve been really impressed for everything I???ve gained on this cycle. I was surprised to get all that I have from lil ol??? Hdrol (and the 1-T for the first half, obviously).

The acne has become more severe, too. I have outbreaks on my upper chest, upper/inner back and a few pimples on my shoulders. It???s only been the last three weeks or so that???s it???s occurred. I thoiught acne would???ve been worse with the 1-T clogging pores and its sides. However, I had no problem with acne at all witht 1-T. I know it sounds daft, but could the 1-T somehow inhibit acne? Hopefully, the acne will disappear when I come off.   

Here are the weight increases over the 8 weeks:  

+1	5kg 
+2	3kg 
+3	0kg* 
+4	1kg 
+5	1kg  
+6	1kg(increased calories) 
+7	2kg 
+8	3kg  

* The weekend before I weighed myself, I had been out partying, had a fair few beers and had eaten next to nothing. 

Using 100mg of Hdrol and 4 pumps of 1-T each day for 8 weeks, I???ve managed to gain a massive 16kg ??? that???s roughly 35lbs. That???s a huge gain! I would never believe this sort of figure if it were from any other blog. This is a sort of number I would associate with something like Dbol and test. However, as I expressed in the first post (which I made a typo saying 10kgs, when I meant roughly 10lbs), I think the majority of the first week???s gains were down to a mix of high cals, water gain, supplementation and, of course, the Hdrol/1-T.  

Also, I believe this cycle was so successful because I???ve been unemployed for the last two months. This means my days have comprised sitting in the flat all day looking for jobs online and then going to the gym in the evening. This was perfect in that I could easily get in 7-8 meals a day and get an average of 8-10 hours of sleep a night. And as I was sitting at a computer for most of the day, I wasn???t exerting any energy. If I was still working, I wouldn???t have made such great gains.  

In conclusion, this cycle has been awesome. I???ve never been bigger, stronger and in such good condition for the size. I???ve never had a more positive attitude towards training, too. I got so much more from Hdrol and 1-T than I had ever expected, and the experience has been fantastic. I can see why some folks never come off. I???m starting my PCT as of Monday, and will keep updates on how that goes and how much size and strength I lose as time goes on (hopefully, not much).


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2009)

I will try and get some pics up at some point. It might be rather a pointless thing to do, though, as I didn't take any 'before' pics.


----------



## Mags (Mar 12, 2009)

*Hdrol/1-T pics*

Here are some current pics. Excuse the poor photoshop. Apologies for putting Arnie on someone so small, too.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just read over this whole thing and wanted to tell you that it looks awesome. I had not been following but I am very impressed with your results.  Not to mention you look fucking awesome. The pictures you posted are pretty much spot on with what I would like to look like down the line. Awesome job man!


----------



## Mags (Mar 13, 2009)

Cheers dude, as you may have read, I was equally as impressed with the Hdrol - great stuff. I still have my reservations about the 1-T, but I can't argue with its results. I tend to lean toward the Hdrol being the most effective of the two on this cycle, but, like I said, the majority of the gains came (and quickly, too, I might add) when I was also on the 1-T. And I also had NO sides with the 1-T, too. Both great products to get results. I'll be following your Andro cycle as this product looks promising. If it lives up to the hype, I may run it in another cycle  later in the year (although as 1-T was so good, I'm also looking into maybe trying Primordial's Tren-based transdermal). For the time being, though, I think I'm going to be taking a long break from PH/PS/ASS to let my system get back to normal - more specifically, my liver! Good to see you're going into this cycle in such great shape and decent definition. You're looking in much better shape than I was at 21, that's for sure. Hopefully, you'll see some impressive lean-mass gains in your condition.   Good luck with your cycle, dude. Train hard.


----------



## workhard1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Mags said:


> Cheers dude, as you may have read, I was equally as impressed with the Hdrol - great stuff. I still have my reservations about the 1-T, but I can't argue with its results. I tend to lean toward the Hdrol being the most effective of the two on this cycle, but, like I said, the majority of the gains came (and quickly, too, I might add) when I was also on the 1-T. And I also had NO sides with the 1-T, too. Both great products to get results. I'll be following your Andro cycle as this product looks promising. If it lives up to the hype, I may run it in another cycle  later in the year (although as 1-T was so good, I'm also looking into maybe trying Primordial's Tren-based transdermal). For the time being, though, I think I'm going to be taking a long break from PH/PS/ASS to let my system get back to normal - more specifically, my liver! Good to see you're going into this cycle in such great shape and decent definition. You're looking in much better shape than I was at 21, that's for sure. Hopefully, you'll see some impressive lean-mass gains in your condition.   Good luck with your cycle, dude. Train hard.




Thanks. I am hoping for some great results from my cycle too. I'm glad to hear that you think I am doing pretty well for 21 years old, I have been wondering if my body is cut out to get as big as yours is now, lets hope it all works out!


----------



## Mags (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys.

Well it's been about a week and a half since I finished the H-drol. I have been on a Tribex, Retain2 and VPX CEX (as well as the usual support supps.) PCT since. 

I had the entire week off from the gym as everything just ached and I felt my system needed a rest after two months of non-stop, heavy training. I also managed to keep up the calories I was consuming on cycle (except the weekend where I ate next to nothing and had a few beers). Think it did me good, though. Also, I had to take time to prepare for job interviews and get work done for certain tasks prospective jobs had given me.

So, I started back Tuesday and I did chest. I was still able to press the weight I was doing in the last week of my cycle, but I couldn't reach 6 reps. Instead I had to settle for 3. Having said that, I was trying to lift this weight on my last set, without a spotter and with the psychological burden of thinking I was going to fail miserably without the Hdrol in my system. I imagine the loss of strength was down to that, or the fact I had just had a week off. Maybe a combination of the lot. I was unable to do Incline bench (which annoyed me as that seems to be the hardest chest movement for me - and I have to work hard to keep the progress I make with it), so will have to wait till next chest session to see how I deal with that post cycle. Apart from that, every exercise I did after was still as strong as on cycle - if not a little stronger ( I put this down to my chest not being severely taxed by Incline pressing, which is second after dumbell pressing). The solid pumps were still there and the recovery between sets was still pretty good. I'm going to do back today, so it will interesting to see how I manage with that: most of my strength/size gains I believe came with my back/traps etc. I hope I haven't lost too much power. I'm going to approach the session without thinking what's in my system or not - just focus on lifting as heavy as I can, for as long as I can. 

Towards the end of the cycle I got pretty bad acne. This last week coming off has been even worse. I've been having whiteheads appear within hours and my skin has been really oily. I don't know if this is the Hdrol finally working its way out of my system (although I thought due to its half life, it'd be out within a day or two), the introduction of trib and Retain2 etc, or just a general up-and-down of hormones and enzymes etc trying to restablise (if that makes sense). I started taking Pantothenic Acid as part of my PCT, too, so I could hopefully get rid of the acne. Today, my skin seems to be drying out a bit (as in not so oily), and spots seem to be disapperaing/healing (as opposed to keep coming back). Hopefully things will be back to normal soon, as I haven't had skin like this since I was about 14 

Lastly, I began using Pantothenic Acid because it helps with acne, helps 'release' (if that's the right word) optimum nutrition from food and because it aids in formulating hormones. In the past, it's always helped with acne. However, when I was reading about it on wiki, it said it this:

"According to a study published in 1995 by Dr. Lit-Hung Leung,[62] high doses of Vitamin B5 resolved acne and decreased pore size. Dr. Leung also proposes a mechanism, stating that CoA regulates both hormones and fatty-acids, and without sufficient quantities of pantothenic acid, CoA will preferentially produce androgens. This causes fatty acids to build up and be excreted through sebaceous glands, causing acne."  

Now I'm not sure if I'm grasping this correctly, but would Pantothenic Acid, although effective in treating acne, be detrimental to someone who is trying to reboot their natural test as such? I assumed the production of natural androgens is a good thing, despite the acne, when your system's recovering from 8 weeks of high-dose H-drol and 4 weeks of 1-T. Anyone have any thoughts on this?

There it is, then, one week off and the saga continues. I'll post next week to see how my gains are holding up.

Oh yeah, my weight after a week off was down by about 6lbs. I put this down to the weekend of eating next to nothing and having about 8 pints of beer. Damn stupid, I know.


----------



## PainandGain (Apr 1, 2009)

Any updates?
I am about to start a cycle of h-drol only for 4 weeks.
It will be my first ph and I wanted something with low sides, to wet my feet with this sorta thing.

Do you think besides the experience, it will be worth it?


----------

